# Sprint Mobile Broadband question.



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I use a Sprint Mobile Broadband USB thingy to access the internet. Most of the time, it makes downloading very slow and sometimes it completely just freezes up so I have to stop it and then start it again to make it work again. Is there anyway to fix this?


ray: thanks.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

bump ;_;


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

bump ;_;


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't have any information on which to base a response, I'm not real good with *thingies*.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll be as thorough as I can.

I use a Sierra Wireless AirCard 595U. It's wireless, I think it goes off of cell phone towers, maybe? 

There's no error messages, it just goes very slow and ultimately freezes the internet so I have to restart the AirCard.

Here's the program + what comes up when I hover over it:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v115/mankvill/tech1.jpg

Here are the settings:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v115/mankvill/tech2.jpg

The grayed out parts become clickable once I deactivate the AirCard.

The strange thing is, when the internet freezes, I usually have full connection bars. :4-dontkno

And here's all that information that you wanted:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jackson>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=3393ms TTL=45
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=143ms TTL=45
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=444ms TTL=46
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=260ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 143ms, Maximum = 3393ms, Average = 1060ms

C:\Users\Jackson>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=438ms TTL=44
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=564ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 438ms, Maximum = 564ms, Average = 501ms

C:\Users\Jackson>pNBTSTAT -n
'pNBTSTAT' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Jackson>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Sprint Mobile Broadband - Sierra Wireless:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\Jackson>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eddie
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Sprint Mobile Broadband - Sierra Wireless:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Sprint Mobile Broadband - Sierra Wireless

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 99.203.175.74(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.90.91
68.28.82.91
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Sierra Wireless AC595U 1xEV-DO Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D5-FF-FF-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ks.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3A-0D-48-32
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-01-E8-BF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BAC48701-5C8E-45EF-BF3C-B4E4700EB
A7F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hsd1.ks.comcast.net.
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2F5C7422-DE0B-42D0-9132-23C1CE819
398}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2F5C7422-DE0B-42D0-9132-23C1CE819
398}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{46FEDEBD-5766-4633-B29B-67934C313
D6E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:99.203.175.74%28(Preferred
)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.90.91
68.28.82.91
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:63cb:af4a::63cb:af4a(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.90.91
68.28.82.91
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Jackson>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm curious about the IPCONFIG data. You have no *Default Gateway*, so I can't imagine how that can work. I'd save the current configuration data and configure it for automatic IP addressing.

Configure DHCP for Windows Vista.


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

About step 5:

http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/43/tech3tn1.jpg

Which Local Area Network should I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The sprint dial-up is the correct one. Also, the default gateway may be correct, I overlooked the fact that it was a PPP connection, so don't change anything yet. You appear to have some connectivity, since all the pings didn't fail.

Try these tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

PING 99.203.175.74

PING 68.28.90.91

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jackson>PING 99.203.175.74

Pinging 99.203.175.74 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 99.203.175.74:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jackson>Ping 68.28.90.91

Pinging 68.28.90.91 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 68.28.90.91:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jackson>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=1856ms TTL=44
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=980ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 980ms, Maximum = 1856ms, Average = 1418ms

C:\Users\Jackson>ping 99.203.175.74

Pinging 99.203.175.74 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 99.203.175.74:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Jackson>

I did the first one again at the bottom.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

This is so taxing. It seems like the speed of my internet comes and goes. Mostly goes. I am downloading at around 2.1-3.5 kbs. The upload is horrendous. >.<


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

bump ;_;


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears that you just have a lousy connection, not sure what you can do about that. Sprint is the folks to be talking to here...


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeahhh, I guess. It's just that I've read so much about this particular model getting like 1MB download speeds. Just not sure why it isn't working on mine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The quality of the signal at you location will have a big impact on the speed. Also I suspect that if a lot of people in your area use the service or the cell tower, there could be contention for the bandwidth.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm back here.

I found a solution to the majority of me having no internet: I had the "Wireless" switch on my laptop switched to on. I switched it to on, and now I can connect with ease.

The only thing now is that I get pretty bad download speeds and I lag also.

Right now I'm downloading a game client and it is going at around 50 kb/s.
And when I'm in an online videogame, my ping is around 250 and never goes under 150.

Any help with remedying this?

And I don't think it has to do with my location, because I've tried this wireless card here in Lawrence, KS, Olathe, KS, and Phoenix, AZ and all the connections are similar. I am looking at the program right now and I have full connection bars.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not just the signal strength, a major part of the picture is how much bandwidth they actually have available for the Internet connections.


----------

